# Must-Have-Characteristics For Each Type?



## Kanzen (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello.
I really want to know about core characteristics for each type (and subtype). I think, it will help people to have the will to learn and understand socionics better. Something simple like;

ISTp (SLI) : Calm, Serious, Value Convenience above anything else, Notice Slightest Discomfort


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Kanzen said:


> Hello.
> I really want to know about core characteristics for each type (and subtype). I think, it will help people to have the will to learn and understand socionics better. Something simple like;
> 
> ISTp (SLI) : Calm, Serious, Value Convenience above anything else, Notice Slightest Discomfort


The problem with this approach to socionics types is that socionics isn't a personality trait theory -- socionics type are based on information metabolism i.e on how people think and not their personal qualities and traits. This is why socionics types are called TIMs, which stands for type of information metabolism that this person has. Trying to define types on basis of personality traits is already a failed approach. The enneagram has much more to do with the personality traits. When someone attempts to define socionics types based on traits they more often than not describe the most prevalent E-types for each socio-type.

To define types accurately you have to look at their perceptions and information processing instead, while personality traits may vary greatly between individuals of the same type of information metabolism i.e. the same socionics TIM or type.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey babe wanna hook up, I'm all of those things (mostly cuz autism really)


----------

